# Forum > News > Help & Support > Suggestions >  WoW Gold Seller Reviews

## fox3

With the cleanup of the WoW Gold Seller Reviews forum, perhaps it is time to implement a new way of reviewing gold sellers.

Perhaps, people submit the reviews, and once enough reviews are recieved, the entire group is posted into one thread. This should help relieve spamming accounts, and to show the entire picture in one easy to read thread.

----------


## Matt

I'm debating getting a script to cover reviews on a range of topics for services from gold sites and power leveling companies.

----------


## uawili

Yeah...maybe there could also be selected people (like mods) that would have the purpose of testing out these sites and rating them...just an idea though.

----------


## Conflag

> Yeah...maybe there could also be selected people (like mods) that would have the purpose of testing out these sites and rating them...just an idea though.


We'd run outta money pretty fast if we were buying gold from every gold selling company o.o

----------


## Matador

> I'm debating getting a script to cover reviews on a range of topics for services from gold sites and power leveling companies.



That would be decent.
There should be ratings about gold-sellers, gold-buyers and maybe renters.

----------


## Lysvir

How is the script working out for you, Matt?

----------


## cherl

Yeah, we should do this

----------

